# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Uso y técnicas del FP

## Yoga

Hola, soy nuevo en el mundo de la magia, de momento hago trucos con cartas y estoy empezando con el FP, tengo una duda ¿se debe de ajustar el FP justo al dedo? ¿como se ajusta?.
Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias.

----------


## Ella

ves la rayita que se marca porque puedes flexionar  el dedo :Confused:  hasta alli se pone (final de falange distal). se sujeta porque el fp ha de ser de un tamaño apropiado segun tu dedo.

----------


## lopez

:D  El fp no hay por que ajustarlo totalmente al dedo, hay que hacerlo según te salga mejor.
Yo tengo el fp ya casi 1 mes y me ha dado bastante tiempo a practicar con él y todavía no lo domino, te pido que antes de realizar este truco lo practiques delante de un espejo para ver tus fallos y todo eso, tómate tu tiempo para controlar cada truco porque es mejor dejar al público con la boca abierta a que terminen dudando de tu trucos.

----------


## letang

En una página que postearon hace poco aquí en el foro vi la foto del FP metido solo hasta el nudillo.
Pues yo siempre he metido el dedo entero!!
Obviamente, un poco menos por lo que ocupe lo que haya en su interior, pero nunca he dejado el FP en el nudillo  :shock: 
Es que yo suelo mostrar las manos naturalmente, no solo de frente, así que si me lo dejo ahí, al tener la mano de perfil se me vería un dedo exageradamente largo!!  :shock: 

Un saludo!!

----------


## Ella

letang, y tu que escondes en le fp? a mi un pañuelo me permite de tope el nudillo

----------


## ramonety

> En una página que postearon hace poco aquí en el foro vi la foto del FP metido solo hasta el nudillo.
> Pues yo siempre he metido el dedo entero!!
> Obviamente, un poco menos por lo que ocupe lo que haya en su interior, pero nunca he dejado el FP en el nudillo  :shock: 
> Es que yo suelo mostrar las manos naturalmente, no solo de frente, así que si me lo dejo ahí, al tener la mano de perfil se me vería un dedo exageradamente largo!!  :shock: 
> 
> Un saludo!!


Pues yo diria que el f.p. no puede ser mostrado de perfil, SOLO de frente, ya que de frente es casi impercetible, en cambio de perfil si haces magia de cerca yo diria que aunque lo tengas metido todo dentro se tiene que notar bastante.

Ademas si metes un pañuelo es casi emposible que te lo puedas meter todo dentro, no? digo yo.

Salud.

----------


## feche19

En realidad solo lo debes poner hasta la primer falange, es decir que te permita doblar el dedo.

saludos y gracias

MAGO TUMIGUI

----------


## letang

Un pañuelo me cabe perfectamente (mis pañuelos son pequeñitos, de 15x15 creo)
Y meto el dedo prácticamente entero.
Muestro las manos naturalmente, y con la derecha, que tiene el FP, señalo a la izquierda que es dónde ha sucedido la magia y es a donde miran los espectadores.
Nunca, ni por muy cerca que estén, han visto nada.
Imagínate que una vez le hice una desaparición a un chco y me dijo "yo sabía desaparecer un cigarro con un d*** de p****, pero lo que has hecho tú no sé como se hace!"
Imagínate! jeje, un profano que conocía el FP y no lo vio.

Enseñar las manos de frente me aprece antinatural, solo falta poner cara de pantera y hacer "GRUARRRRRRHHHHHHHHH" xD
Además, solo hace falta desaparecer el pañuelo, seguir mirando la mano, y sacar polvitos mágicos... Tachán! no hay nada.... en ningún lado!

----------


## mariio

ayer vi a un mago y aprendi mucho sobre el fp 
las manos tienen que estar en consnstante movimieno pero claro tienes que estar hablando consatantemente
yy en todo momento taparte el fp la gente no se entera yo savia que tenia fp pero no se lo veia pero claro era magia de escena y estaba un poquito lejos

----------


## Ella

> las manos tienen que estar en consnstante movimieno pero claro tienes que estar hablando consatantemente


yo vi a un mago actuar con fp, y no se movia mucho, apollaba la mano en la mesa, y hablaba natural. el fp puede estar empalmado, puesto o en un bolsillo   :Lol:

----------


## ARENA

En las instrucciones del FP dice que para ajustarlo a tu dedo lo pongas en agua caliente ,lo pongas en tu dedo, lo modeles y luego lo metas en agua fria, alguin ha hecho eso ?

----------


## ignoto

Si utilizáis un pañuelo rombo de 30 cm veréis como os cabe sin problemas en el FP.
Si el FP se queda en la punta del dedo no pasa nada, nadie tiene por qué estar mirando ahí... a menos que lo estéis utilizando mal.

*¡Presentación!*

Al final me haréis hablar mal.

----------


## lopez

Es verdad Ignoto, es que nadie tiene que estar mirando ahí para eso existe la misdirection para desviar miradas.
Yo me quiero comprar el libro del FP de Gran Henry para tipos de presentacion porque solo se hacer desparecerlo, soplar y volver aparecer y asi...

Un saludo   :Smile1:  .

----------


## magoivan

cual Fp me recomendais duro o blando? tengo unos dedos finos yun poko largos. excepto el pulgar, que es un poco mas anxo. que medida de falso pulgar me recomendais? envienmelo en un mp.

----------


## PacoPedro

Alguien sabe alguna forma para que el FP se ajuste al dedo, porque yo diría que me está un poco olgado, y cuando meto el pañuelo es un cachondeo para que no se me caiga, tengo que atrancar el dedo con el pañuelo, un lio! gracias.





Pacopedro

----------


## Dragon1

Pacopedro, mira cuatro mensajes parriba que Arena ya contesto eso...

Un saludo   :Smile1:

----------


## PacoPedro

bueno, pero yo creia que eso era para hacerlo más ancho, yo lo quiero más estrecho, y no es exactamente un FP, para ser exactos en un d'lite y tiene un mecanismo que no puedo meter en agua (bueno... aunque tal vez molaría, pero no kiero cargarmelo, jejeje)

----------


## ARENA

NOOOOOOO se te ocurra ,ni siquiera,salpicarlo con agua que yo cometi el error de lavarlo por fuera y al secarlo le cayeron unas gotitas dentro , esto oxido el alambre y dejo de funcionar, tuve que romper el FP lijar el alambre para quitarle el oxido y poner el mecanismo en un FP duro de Vernet, y la verdad es que fue para bien porque para mi los FP del D'lite son demasiado obscuros ( Si ya se que no debe importar ) pero me siento mucho mas seguro con los FP duros de Vernet.

Bueno este rollo es para decirte que puedes hacer eso buscar unos FP que te vayan bien de tamaño y ponerles con un poco de blue tak el mecanismo del D´lite y la otra opcion es comprar los D'lite junior

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1166

Saludos

----------


## PacoPedro

Gracias Arena, lo de meterlos en agua no lo pensaba hacer, jejeje, era broma, la cosa es que tengo un FP normal que es del mismo tamaño y si lo meto del todo encaja bien, y cuando le meto el pañuelo con este me pillo el dedo y no se me cae, tambien es que tengo los dedos un tanto "raros", y es que a la altura de la unión de los huesos, donde keda el Fp sin nada dentro, pues se encaja porque los tengo ancho pero el dedo restante está fino, no se si me explico, pero simplemente con ponerme un anillo que estra ajustado por ahí luego queda holgado, jejeje, pero bueno, intentaré encontrar alguno que me esté bien si dices que se puede cambiar el mecanismo, pues lo mismo me animo, aunque ahora estoy teniendo uno de mis pedos mentales y estoy pensando en hacer una pequeña ñapa... umm... voy a probar una cosita y ya os contaré, jejejejejeje

----------


## zentor

para mi los fp los utilizo ni suelto ni ajustado tiene q estar de tal manera q cuando introduscas el dedo no se note q te lo acomodas

----------


## alvaro lopez

cuantos pañuelos caben aproximadamente en un FP

----------


## ignoto

Si son cuadrados y miden menos de medio centímetro de lado, un montón y medio.

Si son en plan sábana de cama de matrimonio, en vez de un FP necesitas una mochila.

Un poquito de seriedad. Antes de hacer una pregunta uno se piensa lo que va a preguntar no vaya a ser que la respuesta sea cosa de sentido común y no de conocimientos.

----------


## Magicpove

> cuantos pañuelos caben aproximadamente en un FP


Tienes que tener en cuanta también que hay pañuelos que arrugados ocupan mucho menos que otros, es decir, que un pañuelo normal lo mismo ni te cabe y uno de seda buena se pliega como un guisante.

----------


## rabino

alvaro yo uso los de 20cm x 20cm y me entra uno y puedo  manejarlo comodo, depende el tamaño de fp q estes usando.. cualquier cosa mandame un mp.
un abrazo

-el raba-

----------


## XFIVE

> Si son cuadrados y miden menos de medio centímetro de lado, un montón y medio.
> 
> Si son en plan sábana de cama de matrimonio, en vez de un FP necesitas una mochila.
> 
> Un poquito de seriedad. Antes de hacer una pregunta uno se piensa lo que va a preguntar no vaya a ser que la respuesta sea cosa de sentido común y no de conocimientos.



A borde no hay quien te gane, y si no un 20% o mas, de 1790 mensajes avalan lo que digo.

Deja que la gente pregunte lo que quiera o es que se va a romper el chat porque un chaval pregunte lo que quiera.Que es un chaval, no un perro viejo como tu en esto Cortante que eres un cortante parece que te crees el amo de este chat. Un saludo SemiDios

----------


## Ella

no es por nada, pero estais contestndo mensajes del mes de marzo (hace 4 meses), pasaos por las normas del foro y vereis que eso no esta permitido.

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! yo tambien tengo un F.P y aparte que uso pañuelos tipo 15cmx15cm y me van bien. Hasta el dia de hoy no e tenido ningun problema, y edo que decis de que cuantos caben, pues lo probe un dia y meti 3 de esas medidas :D 


Saludos!

----------


## paradapepe

HOLA como va? , queria saber que es FP  ??  :-(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

FP=Formación Profesional. Una alternativa a la Enseñanza Secundaria Obligatoria enfocada a una carrera profesional.

----------


## ign

> FP=Formación Profesional. Una alternativa a la Enseñanza Secundaria Obligatoria enfocada a una carrera profesional.


O'Malley, no se deben revelar secretos en el foro abierto  :evil: . Te perdono porque tienes más de 1000 mensajes, que si no (ahora vendría algún monigote de esos chulos que tienes y yo no  :( )...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale, no lo haré más 

Respecto a las caritas.... 

Je.

----------


## QUINÁK

el fp deve quedar bien sostenido no muy ajustado y con la punta vacia donde iria el panuelo es decir no metido hasta el fondo tenes varios movimientos para q el fp no se de a notar y si te queda grande un fp lo unico q tenes q hacer es con un encendedor despacito tomate el trabajao de modelar elbormde hacia adentro hastaq ajuste bien , de forma circular modelado hacia dentro

----------


## AmadeuS

> HOLA como va? , queria saber que es FP  ??  :-(


Nuuuuuuuuuuu estas en el horno!!!

----------


## lipi

jajaj, estàs listisimo che.
Ya lo vas a saber, quedate tranquilo.

----------


## yosti

el fp puede ser usdo en  magia en a calle es decir los que tienes en un lado lo pueden ver? solo lo uso a personas de frente pero me gustaria saber si tiene algun angulo malo

----------


## Ella

> me gustaria saber si tiene algun angulo malo


mirate en el espejo a ver si te ves un alguno malo   :Lol:  

en el area secreta hay un post mio preguntando como hacer magia con fp estando rodeado o con mucho publico.

----------


## yosti

mmm pues aun no tengo acceso al area secreta pero espero pronto entrar ya esta en tramite 

si al verme en el espejo alguien que este      :twisted:   __yo___ osea en la misma linea o un poco mas atras me parece que si puede verlo

----------


## rabino

Creo que el tema del fp es muy psicologico, muchas veces me pregunte si se veia o no el fp. Las pocas veces que lo use, la verdad que no tube ningun problema, obviamente nervios hay siempre, pero esta en uno mismo poder controlarlos y hacer de cuenta como si nada raro estuviese pasando. Por lo que lei y escuche de magos con mas experiencia que yo, lo ideal seria hacer de cuenta que no llevas cargado nada, eso si no digo que sea algo que se pueda hacer de un dia para el otro. 

-El Raba-

----------


## AsDePicas

Yo soy muy blanquito de piel, y el FP que me llegó es mas oscuro que los sobacos de un grillo, así que se me distingue el dedo pulgar mas oscuro, (parece que no me lavé el dedo) bueno sin bromas, tendré que pedir uno mas clarito, o mejor, mucho mas clarito y algo menos holgón, ya que me entra y se queda sujeto bien, pero le noto mucha apertura por alrededor de mi pulgar.

----------


## yosti

la verdad es que no creo que sea un problema lo del color, el que yo tengo me consto 3 euros y venia con otras cosillas, venia en un juego para niños  y ni es de mi color y hasta si lo ves de perfil se nota muchisimo pero sabindolo utilizar  no tinenes ningun problema,

en cuanto al tamaño ese si seria problema mejor que te quede flojo  pero veras que si practicas te acostumbras a el

----------


## abadidon

Pues eso, m ehan mandado un mail, que supongo que os habra llegado a muchos, ofreciendome un nuevo FP con tacto real aspecto muy muy real no suena el interior, no se pega al sacarlo... Vaya que es la leche por lo visto.     La pagina donde podeis verlos es esta: 
http://www.magic-frediup.com 8)

----------


## SEJO

a proposito .....como hacen para que el FP no haga ruido al retirar el dedo una vez cargado con el pañuelo, a mi aveces me pasa.

----------


## Ella

> a proposito .....como hacen para que el FP no haga ruido al retirar el dedo una vez cargado con el pañuelo, a mi aveces me pasa.


eso es que te queda muy ajustado o metes mas de lo debido...no es algo nromal

----------


## louis

hola bueno yo he estado practicando con el fp lodel cambio de billete la verdad primero es chungo por ke no sale bien pero luego  es exepcional el efecto en la gente tambien  lo de desaparecer  un cigarrillo es todo practica la verdad el fp es un gran utencilio y complemento de magia  :twisted:

----------


## Tora

Estando en una cena frente a 8 personas en la cabecera de la mesa con el FP hice el cambio de billete varias veces y deje a todos sorprendidos...
PAsaron unos minutos y vino un joven de otra mesa y me dijo...
COMO HACES ESO DEL BILLETE :Confused:  jajaja

Magia, le respondi ^^ Me felicito y volvio a su asiento...

Suerte

----------


## esgatell

La _misdirection_ no está para desviar la atención del espectador sino para atraparla desde el principio, jugar con ella, mantenerla, dirigirla...
No se a que tanta preocupación con el FP, su color su forma: el FP es indisimulable si se maneja mal y si se maneja bien, como dice Tamariz, podría ser rojo. El FP se empalma, se oculta bajo el pañuelo, se revolotea... es una técnica muy dificil de hacer bien. Hay que aprender a cargarlo y a descargarlo, a empalmarlo, transferirlo...Hay demasiada gente por ahí haciendo estragos con un FP en la mano que cree que basta ponerselo y usarlo. El FP es una técnica muy avanzada de magia y en manos expertas una maravilla, por el contrario en malas manos es algo obvio y da la sensación de que eres una mago de magia Borrás. Algunos magos, al meter el pañuelo en el puño, parecen el César condenando a muerte a un pobre gladiador.
Mucho estudio y trabajo antes de coger un FP y menos preocupación por su color, forma etc. El FP no hace magia solo: tiene que haber detrás un mago experto.
Por cierto, para los que entran a curiosear, FP significa "falso pollo" y son esas gallinas de goma que algunos magos sacan del sombrero.  :Smile1:

----------


## Moss

Mucho estudio y trabajo antes de coger un FP y menos preocupación por su color, forma etc. El FP no hace magia solo: tiene que haber detrás un mago experto.....

ESGATEL...Hablas poco,...pero tus palabras son siempre sabias;sigo tus comentarios con verdadero interés. un saludo.

----------


## Vladisephi

Yo el FP lo meto levemente mas adentro de la 1º falange, pero es por que suelo llevar un anillo antiestres bastantegrande que me disimula la linea de molde del dedo y entonces no se nota NADA, pero NADA DE NADA  :117: DD igual para algunos podria ser una opcion el llevar un anillo que os disimulase que ese dedo no deberia ser tan largo, o incluso que no deberia estar alli ^___^

----------


## oskiper

> Alguien sabe alguna forma para que el FP se ajuste al dedo, porque yo diría que me está un poco olgado, y cuando meto el pañuelo es un cachondeo para que no se me caiga, tengo que atrancar el dedo con el pañuelo, un lio! gracias.


Bueno Pacopedro... depende qué tipo y tamaño de dedo tengas... a mí me pasa de tener dedos gordos y se me complica un poco conseguir... trata de conseguir, dentro de los tamaños disponibles... el más cercano al tamaño de tu pulgar (si es un poquitín justo mejor), luego ponla en agua caliente unos 5 minutos (ni hirviendo pero caliente) y mete el dedo en el FP... ajústalo bien y después mete EL DEDO CON EL FP PUESTO en agua fría unos 5 minutos... a mí me funcionó bastante bien... Suerte!

----------


## magik mackey

En las tiendas de magia o en algunas tienen fp de todos los tamaños y tonos para adaptarse a tu medida y color de piel. Pero como dice esgatell (sabias palabras) que valen su peso en oro, el color es lo de menos lo realmente importante es aprender a dominar las diferentes tecnicas para hacerlo invisible, para lo cual tienes varios libros i dvd en las tiendas de magia para ilustrarte y empezar a practicar que no se domina tan facilmente. Ah, yo uso un pañuelo de 30 x 30.

----------


## oskiper

Mmmmmh... no sé, creo que es un poco de las dos cosas. Claro que debes tener una técnica pulida que PERMITIESE en el caso de una EVENTUALIDAD usar cualquier FP sin importar el tono de la piel... Pero creo que son todas cosas que suman, por más buen mago que seas, creo que el FP debería asemejarse lo más posible al tono natural de tu dedo simplemente para tratar de disminuir posibilidades de exponer el efecto y por una cuestión de prolijidad y limpieza (aunque creo que ya eso es hilar demasiado fino) :roll: .

----------


## aitorlarrea

lo del anillo, a mi no me parece buena idea...
ayer presente a unos compañeros y a unos amigos el de "añadir un 0 al bill" (por no decir que juego es), y en las dos presentaciones me dijeron lo mismo.
Primero decian "lo tienes detras del otro"
mostraba el reverso...
"pues en la manga"
me remange y repeti el efecto
"pues no se como pero lo escondes en el reloj"
me tuve que quitar el reloj y repetirlo

el caso es que si llevara anillo lo verian seguro, se fijarian directamente en el anillo y no habria misdireccion posible...

de todas formas comento que el fp funciona perfectamente, completamente imperceptible incluso si creen que el bill sigue en tu mano y buscan donde esta con detenimiento... y a un metro de distancia!!
como digo con una buena presentacion (y que tuvieran la certeza de donde estaba y eliminarles esa posibilidad ayudo bastante) es verdadera magia!

saluds

----------


## skndol

yo me lo comprare dentro de poco y practicare.

que tal esta el abc del FP para aprender?

grax

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> yo me lo comprare dentro de poco y practicare.
> 
> que tal esta el abc del FP para aprender?
> 
> grax


Yo me lo compré y a mi me parece un libro muy bueno para aprender a manejar el FP. 

Un saludo

----------


## Valju

Sombra 89. ¿En que basas esa apreciación? Es decir, lo de que te parece un libro muy bueno para aprender el FP. ¿Los hay mejores?

Un saludo

----------


## magik mackey

trodos los libros son buenos y de todos puedes sacar provecho, pero en un solo libro no encontraras todas las tecnicas o formas de utilizarlo.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Sombra 89. ¿En que basas esa apreciación? Es decir, lo de que te parece un libro muy bueno para aprender el FP. ¿Los hay mejores?
> 
> Un saludo


Me baso en que lo he estudiado y aunque es un libro poco extenso, creo que para la INICIACIÓN al FP viene muy bien. Manejo básico y juegos para hacer. A mí en lo personal me ha ido muy bien con este libro, aunque luego haya que ampliar. Como muy bien dice magik mackey, en un solo libro no tendrás todas las respuestas, pero sí que podrás sacarle partido y provecho si lo estudias. Me parece un libro como ya he dicho, que para inciarte en el FP y aprender su uso, manejo básico e historia, viene bastante bien.

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## juanperico

> lo del anillo, a mi no me parece buena idea...
> ayer presente a unos compañeros y a unos amigos el de "añadir un 0 al bill" (por no decir que juego es), y en las dos presentaciones me dijeron lo mismo.
> Primero decian "lo tienes detras del otro"
> mostraba el reverso...
> "pues en la manga"
> me remange y repeti el efecto
> "pues no se como pero lo escondes en el reloj"
> me tuve que quitar el reloj y repetirlo
> 
> ...


opino lo mismo,el anillo brilla,y canta mucho,dirige para ahi las miradas,

ademas,o lo llevas siempre y ya pasa desapercibido,o es un canteo


si no venderian los fp acabados en anillo,no?¿

----------


## aitorlarrea

> si no venderian los fp acabados en anillo,no?¿


Ahi te has pasado... que lo del anillo se trata de que puedas poner y quitar el fp sin que se note el borde, el anillo no se quita!!

----------


## juanperico

> Iniciado por juanperico
> 
> si no venderian los fp acabados en anillo,no?¿
> 
> 
> Ahi te has pasado... que lo del anillo se trata de que puedas poner y quitar el fp sin que se note el borde, el anillo no se quita!!


era una hipérbole





 :117:

----------


## magold

Hola a todos, escribo acá para aclarar una duda, o más que duda una pregunta a los que tienen más experiencia; e visto a magos que usan técnicas para esconder el FP y otros que lo muestran, pero lo disimulan a la perfección, mi pregunta es: ¿Cuál de los dos manejos es mejor?.  :Lol: 

A y se me había olvidado, cuando hago el bill switch algunas veces suena el billete al entrar al FP, ¿qué puedo hacer para que esto no suceda?

----------


## magold

Hace como un mes que plantie mi prgunta y nadie me responde, por favor respondanme. :(

----------


## aitorlarrea

lo que te respondera cualquiera es que no es mejor ni una cosa ni la otra, que las dos son validas siempre que te encuentres comodo y lo hagas de forma totalmente natural. Se "ve" lo mismo tanto si lo "enseñas" como si se nota que lo escondes.

Sobre el ruido, pues no se a que nivel de ruido te refieres, pero metiendolo con cuidado y sin parar de hablar, no deberia oirse.

aunque recuerdo una actuacion, en la ue el mago tenia un micro de corbata entonces se oyo el ruido (bastante), pero nadie achaca el ruido a un objeto que no conocen. Manipular un billete doblado ya hace ruido por si solo...

----------


## magik mackey

hay magos que al usarlo lo muestran como si no lo estuviran usando. y hay magos que lo usan y no ves que lo esten usando, que es la tecnica que uso yo, de todas formas pienso que es mejor tener varios libros y dvd estudialos y apender todas sus tecnicas, asi tu mismo podras decidir cual se adapta mas a tu forma de trabajar, otra cosa que recomiendo es ponerte el fp por la mañana y hacer lo que tengas que hacer con el puesto, veras que puedes hacer lo que sea con el fp puesto, esto te valdra para hacer que los movimientos de tus dedos y mano cuando lo uses sean mas naturales.

----------


## gatojazz

Para mí lo mejor es no esconderlo, por mi pequeñísima experiencia se puede modificar la atención del público para que miren donde quieras, y en ese caso el FP es imperceptible. A mí por ahora siempre me ha funcionado bien controlando los ángulos del público. Y es una maravilla...

----------


## Karma72

Lo mejor es actuar naturalmente con él y simplemente enfocar la atención de las personas donde necesitamos que esté enfocada, no es que se deba ocultar, simplemente hay que saber usarlo y pasará desapercibido.

----------


## magold

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, creo que con esto me ha quedado más que claro mi duda. En todo caso esra solo una duda, ya que ambos manejos son válidos, sólo depende de gustos y comodidad.

----------


## david_dtr

hombre, pues eso es a gusto de cada uno y como se sienta uno comodo, no hay un patron para utilizarlo

----------


## franlopez

Hola a todos,

creo que hay un juego en el que apagas un cigarrillo en la camisa de un espectador, y al quitar el cigarrillo la camisa no se ha quemado y está intacta. Creo que se hace con un FP de metal. ¿podeis ayudarme? o decirme donde puedo encontrar este juego?

Muchas gracias,

saludos,

----------


## Chaoz

Estiamdo franlopez, sobre ese juego econtraras varias entradas en el buscador. ademas estas reflotando un hilo con ultima entrada octubre de 2008!!! por dios!!! Leer las normas y usar el buscador, que el que busca, encuentra.

un saludo.

----------


## hakan di milo

ya estan en el tema ¿alguien me explica que es eso de fp invisible? es de una empresa argentina

----------


## ignoto

Todos los FP son invisibles.

----------


## Pulgas

> Todos los FP son invisibles.


Te corrijo: "¡Todos los FPs *deben ser* invisibles!"  :Wink1:

----------


## MaxVerdié

Ese FP es un tiraje. Y pese a lo que diga la publicidad NO puedes hacer lo mismo que con un FP normal.

Por lógica.

----------

